
The problem with America is not Donald Trump - chungy
https://blogs.spectator.co.uk/2018/01/the-problem-with-america-is-not-donald-trump/
======
kavalec
Abject nonsense.

The problem with America is not JUST Donald Trump, but he is the white blister
at the middle of the infection.

